
Ask HN: Browser history full-text seach - pvinis
Hello.<p>tldr:
Do you use something for full-text search in your browser. if yes, what do you use? if no, why not?<p>I find myself searching for specific text or words that appeared in websites I visited. These words sometimes appear in the url, and finding them is easy. If they dont appear in the url, then its much harder to find.<p>I use firefox, and I was looking for a plugin to do that. I found Recall Monkey from Mozilla, but apparently its not working anymore in the latest versions. I found fetching.io, but it looks abandoned, and also it was not working when I tried it.<p>Some people online suggested chrome. I tried it, but the full-text search is not there.<p>Why is there no easy way to do that? Is there a way that I havent explored, or is there a very obvious solution? Is that not a problem for meny people? Should I start looking in homebrewing a solution for me?<p>Thanks.
======
VorticonCmdr
Hi,

I don't use a extra full-text search for my browser history. Why? Because
usually searching the headlines and/or urls is enough.

In order to fulltext-search all the webpages one has to crawl and index all
the pages first. While crawling might be easy (since you visit the pages
anyways), indexing and then searching is a bit more tricky.

One idea for a useful homebrew plugin might be to make use of Google Custom
Search. Since Google is quite good at crawling, indexing and searching this
might be something to look into.

I am interested if you come up with something useable.

Regards, Valentin

